# 223 sizing question



## shalomc (Dec 29, 2008)

I had origionally started loading with a set of lee dies . But due to the rounds not chambering in my ar upper I had to get a set of rcbs sb dies in 223 . Last night I pulled the 200 rounds ( pulled bullets from brass) I had loaded with the lee dies and started over with the rcbs . I am still having problems with the brass I resized on the rcbs dies .Its still not allowing some of the brass to fully seat in my ar chamber and let my boltcarrier assembly go all the way forward . Any suggestions or help to get this issue resolved would be much appreciated. this is being loaded for my ar project that is about finshed . The barrel is a 16" from blackthorn . This is my first time loading rifle .I have previous experience with reloading 9mm and 45acp . 
will c. :soapbox:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't use your chamber, spend a few bucks and get one of these:

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=268983

I pick them up on monthly specials from Midway for under $10. The 223 was giving me problems I have never had with any other caliber. These are very good when reloading for cartridges that headspace of the case rim like the 45ACP.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If you are sure you have your resizing die set correctly, check the case length after resizing, and check that your bullets are not sticking out into the rifling.

If that don't solve it, check the resizing again and/or cast the chamber to see if something is wrong there.


----------

